# Spouse Functional English Letter format required



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi,

Can anybody share the format of the Functional English Letter required for Spouse for 189?

My wife is doing her Bachelors *online* and it is* in progress* so probably getting a letter from her university would not be sufficient. I am thinking of getting a letter from her High School (grade 11, 12) and Secondary School (grade 1 to 10).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody share the format of the Functional English Letter required for Spouse for 189?
> 
> My wife is doing her Bachelors *online* and it is* in progress* so probably getting a letter from her university would not be sufficient. I am thinking of getting a letter from her High School (grade 11, 12) and Secondary School (grade 1 to 10).


It’s a simple letter
Basically 
confirms the bio details of the applicant,
the years she studied, 
the classes she studied 
and then confirmation that she passed the course 
and that the medium of instruction in the school was English 

As long as all these details are there, the language doesn’t matter much

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody share the format of the Functional English Letter required for Spouse for 189?
> 
> My wife is doing her Bachelors *online* and it is* in progress* so probably getting a letter from her university would not be sufficient. I am thinking of getting a letter from her High School (grade 11, 12) and Secondary School (grade 1 to 10).


To Whomsoever It May Concern

This is to certify that __________ (person's name), Registration No __________ (University Name) has been a student of __________ (College name and address) and has duly completed full-time Degree of course name __________ (Degree Course duration) from __________ University (Batch __________ ) in __________ (Month, Year).

The medium of instructions throughout the course was conducted in English.


(Signed and college stamped)


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

SG said:


> To Whomsoever It May Concern
> 
> This is to certify that __________ (person's name), Registration No __________ (University Name) has been a student of __________ (College name and address) and has duly completed full-time Degree of course name __________ (Degree Course duration) from __________ University (Batch __________ ) in __________ (Month, Year).
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s a simple letter
> Basically
> confirms the bio details of the applicant,
> the years she studied,
> ...


Hi NB,

If we give this proof , then we don't need to provide english language test . right?


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If we give this proof , then we don't need to provide english language test . right?


yes. that is true


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If we give this proof , then we don't need to provide english language test . right?


That’s correct.
You also have to attach the original degree or passed marks sheet 

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you for the information


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you NB


----------



## jay.venug (Nov 22, 2008)

How many years of education should we provide? the site says all of primary and 3 years of secondary 
or
5 years of secondary.

Does it mean all of school and 3 years of university 
or 
5 years of University

we have to get letter from both school and college?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jay.venug said:


> How many years of education should we provide? the site says all of primary and 3 years of secondary
> or
> 5 years of secondary.
> 
> ...


You have got it wrong 

Primary- kg to 6/7
Secondary 6/7 to 10
Senior secondary 10-12
College is tertiary

So get the certificate accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## jay.venug (Nov 22, 2008)

NB said:


> You have got it wrong
> 
> Primary- kg to 6/7
> Secondary 6/7 to 10
> ...



Thanks.
I will get 1-7 and 8-10...all from school. That should work.
Dint know you will reply to my message...you are like a celebrity 

Thanks again!


----------

